# 3 year old Cat all of a sudden being clingy and hiding



## sstepph (May 13, 2009)

My 3 year old cat is being very unsually clingy. She is following me everywhere, pawing to get into the bedroom all the time which she has never did before, laying beside me on the couch ALL the time, even in the middle of the night when I am up nursing my son. I'm worried something is wrong. She is also hiding in places that she never did before. Any advice or do you think I should just take her to the vet. She is eating fine I think.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

She's spayed, right? Sometimes female cats in heat will get very clingy.

Otherwise, there could be something wrong, and there might not be. Sick cats will hide and refuse to eat sometimes- is she hiding for long periods of time and acting afraid. When you try to get her to come out does she lash out or growl? 

I have a clingy cat myself. There is nothing wrong with him, he just loves me a lot I guess. He follows me around, and he sits outside the bathroom crying whenever I go in there (I guess he think I'm going to drown or something :lol He knows the sounds of my footsteps and bumps on my door and yowls when he hears me on the other side. I don't mind it though- I'd rather have a clingy cat than an aloof, independent cat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

How old is the baby and did this behavior start around the same time as his arrival? She could be feeling insecure.

On the other hand, she may not be feeling well. Anytime there is a change in a cat's behavior a vet visit is advisable.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Could something have frightened her? Most of my cats get a little 'clingy' during thunderstorms and Shasta will dig at the bedroom door, begging to come in to hide under the bed. If I anticipate T-storms, I just bring her to bed with me. It's the pop-up storms that catch her by surprise.


----------

